# The TiVo box is unable to tune the channel



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Our setup is Tivo Bolt in living room only OTA. Mini in basement. This morning we start seeing the following message on the Mini "The Tivo box is unable to tune the channel" yet it is able to tune channels just fine. I just can't figure out how to get the message to go away. This is not helping with WAF.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Did you try to Restart the mini either via the menus or by power cycle?


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Did you try to Restart the mini either via the menus or by power cycle?


Yes. Power cycling got rid of the message. Just don't know why we got it in the first place. The Mini was changing channels just fine.


----------



## jmag99 (Oct 22, 2003)

This has been happening on our Mini recently as well. It happens about once a week. Waiting for the reboot is very annoying, but I have not found any other way to fix it. Anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## kmoskal (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes, I am having this issue also. It has happened twice now in the span of a couple of weeks. Just added the Mini in December and worked just fine the first couple of months.
I don't have a solution and was checking here to see if anyone else found a fix.

-Ken


----------



## Jon Goldstein (Feb 6, 2017)

Press the "Clear" button on your remote.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 19, 2017)

Jon Goldstein said:


> Press the "Clear" button on your remote.


THANK YOU! This has been driving me nuts for weeks and I kept restarting the device. Pressing clear is certainly more desirable!


----------

